# Lost Wood Paddle in Bailey



## kayak_CO (Jun 9, 2009)

I lost my wood paddle at Trash Can rapid during Bailey Fest on Saturday 8-13-11. Name and number are on it but I thought I would post here as well. If you have any info on it please call me. Thanks John (3o3) 2o4-15o6.


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

Bump! Hope it turns up John....


----------



## kayak_CO (Jun 9, 2009)

*Paddle Found*

Paddle was found at the bottom of Dear Creek rapid!


----------



## KUpolo (May 24, 2005)

Intact this time?


----------



## kayak_CO (Jun 9, 2009)

Yes, it's in great shape, just a couple of nicks.


----------

